# DARRA-JAMES table saw?



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DARRA-JAMES-TIL...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Anyone ever seen somthing like this? does it seem like an ok deal?


----------



## Hacksaw (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you can do a whole lot better for a whole lot less. That saw is going to need a lot of work and potentially a lot of replacment parts.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It could be an awesome machine, if ... it is not 3 phase, you have 3 phase power, or you have an extra 1 phase motor. If the arbor bearings are not shot, I am pretty sure there is not much literature and no parts available for that thing. If you are willing to work with the 3/4" arbor, blades will be more $ and a little harder to find. Here is some info: http://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=240 . A Delta 12/14 can be had for a similar price, if you are really looking for something that big. Weight on that thing is 430 lbs without the motor , and was available with a 6HP gas engine.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's probably ready to cut wood right now. It is also probably worth every penny, but you can find old iron like that for less. The most deceiving thing about old iron is how bad they usually look. that saw will probably outcut any $2000-$3000 lighter weight saw you would buy today, but it just looks like heck. 

I wouldn't buy it sight unseen off ebay though. I bought my old Oliver sight unseen, but I was able to call the Instructor of the woodshop (Tennessee Tech) that was auctioning it off and talk to him for 20 minutes; the instructor had an emotional attchment to the saw and wanted it to go to a good home. I knew what I was bidding on. Ebay is a different story. You are rolling the dice there. 

I would pass, even though you are probably passing up a real sweet saw.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah for sure looks like pre wwII unit :laughing: sorry couldnt help it reminds me of some machinery I used to work with as a toolmaker yrs ago.Definetly get closer look and listen to it run, before you purchase it.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Run away very fast.... HD has some sales.. Work Shop tools has some great deals. 
Not to mention it would cost a fortune to ship it. Then again if your 5 miles away it not worth the gas.


----------

